# Newcomer



## GUITARMAN (Aug 20, 2007)

Started at about age 10 with a ridge tent; then, about 24 a frame tent; then (at 30?) a couple of trailer tents; then ( 40 ish ) a caravan; and now  retired and sixty ?? Guess what !!! Looking forward to enjoying the Motorhome life - and learning the ropes. Thanks for the great web site and forums.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 20, 2007)

Same pedigree, apart from the caravan.
Wonder how others got to Motorhoming
Could be an interesting thread
   ​


----------



## guest (Aug 20, 2007)

*welcome guitarman*

hi welcome to wildcamping...my journey to a motorhome was like this!!:-
1. used to sleep in cars with me mate at the seaside (im sure we all did)
2. upgraded to a tent & had 1 for many years
3. then caravans for 3 years
4. then motorhome currently had for 1 year in sept 07


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't know about you guys, but I would still tent if I could be miraculously younger and didn't mind blow up beds or carrimats.
Nice not having to use a bucket (if you know what I mean?)
    
And nice not having to take tent down in the rain, but still miss it.
   ​


----------



## guest (Aug 20, 2007)

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Don't know about you guys, but I would still tent if I could be miraculously younger and didn't mind blow up beds or carrimats.
> Nice not having to use a bucket (if you know what I mean?)
> 
> And nice not having to take tent down in the rain, but still miss it.
> ​


i would deffo have a tent if my money went and i couldnt afford a m/h....would be at the tent shop an hour after my m/h went...not that im planning of getting rid of my m/h...noooooo wayyyy...it is a bummer packing away..but worth it..i guess you use the bucket to hold your hot water after boiling it on the stove..so you can wash....why else hhee hhee


----------



## firefighter (Aug 20, 2007)

*tent or motorhome?*

loved to camp when I was young, mum and dad did static mobile homes when my sis and I were little then graduated to caravanning....Result I am hooked into caravanning at a tender age, missus and I toured continent with kids for years until it became uncool for kids to come with us so we did a few years package deals...... oh my god ....boring!! two campervans later and I could quite happily let go the reins of reality and tour for good.(think this comes from the bit that my great grandparents were french gypsies, must see about my new earring!!!)


----------

